# Heat Transfer/Sublimation on Black Lycra



## Wounded Warrior (Jun 23, 2006)

I have a very specific project and am trying to determine the best way to do it. I have a multicolor 8"x9" design with a complex border (can be downloaded in PSD format at http://www.stevehash.com/Aaron.zip ) that I am trying to get laminated into a prosthetic leg. To do this, the design needs to be printed on some sort of fabric. The fabric will then be laminated into the prosthetic leg by being applied to the carbon fiber mold before a chemical called "resin" is poured over the carbon fiber mold to harden it. The problem is that the chemical bond that takes place between the resin and the carbon fiber sometimes distorts the color of a design being laminated. The best materials for laminating this way are nylon or lycra, they don't fade as much. I have some black lycra that has been sewn to fit the prothetic leg, I just need a way to transfer the custom design onto the material. I have looked into opaque heat transfers but I am afraid the ink might run in the laminating process. Sublimation sounds good, but I can not find a local business that can do it, or an internet company that will take such a specific project, and I am not sure it would even work on lycra. If anyone has any ideas or suggestions, I would appreciate them.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Full Color Solution prints. Specially designed prints for applying onto stretchy fabrics such as lycra or spandex. They are printed using eco-solvent ink, so they should be durable. This product was used on some of the speedskating suits for the Olympic games. Should do what you're looking for. (Sublimation can't be done on a dark colored fabric)


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Have you already explored and rejected other methods? I know of one that was airbrushed for example. Or has that already been rejected as not sufficiently durable?


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Depending on how large a piece of fabric you are needing, you could print the graphic with a black background on a white fabric. Basically you will be printing the black fabric color and your logo on one transfer.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Full Color Solution prints. Specially designed prints for applying onto stretchy fabrics such as lycra or spandex. They are printed using eco-solvent ink, so they should be durable. This product was used on some of the speedskating suits for the Olympic games. Should do what you're looking for. (Sublimation can't be done on a dark colored fabric)


It sounds like the full color solution prints might be the way to go. I have around 60 shirts to do for a cheer squad and the shirts are made of cotton and lycra and fitted, so they are worn fairly snug to the body. There will be some stretching going on. The design, which will be the name of the cheer squad will probably only be 2 colors. Many groups also have the designs embroidered onto the shirts which also looks nice.


----------

